# Pheasant Report



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I'm stuck at work on the opening weekend of pheaz season, how did ya all do. This is the first opener I have missed and it sucks.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very enjoyable- had hunters cruise right thru the area I was on . I was a little disappointed since I was there very early and waited in the snow. Came back down a lane they had hunted and the dog went down in the gully and went on point twice- held the points till I got there and limit was taken.
Was much more impressed and happy with the dog than shooting the birds.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Best opener in years. Limit in one hour. A great day


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I got set up in my spot an hour and a half early. Had several trucks slow down and move on. Then some jerks pulled in and parked literally ten yards in front of me. I was furious, but kept my cool and walked a different direction. Then on the way back I passed through where they had already walked and Scoob stuck three more roosters and a hen. We had a limit by 9:00 or so.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*First "real" retrieve*

[attachment=0:3754hasu]Myst's first ever real retrieve Nov 2011 (383x640).jpg[/attachment:3754hasu]Took my 8-month old Yellow Lab Myst out this morning. I've had her on a couple of unsuccessful hunts this fall including being skunked grouse hunting, dove hunting, and Chuckar hunting. I'd have had her out a couple more times than this except that she tore her toe nail off about 3.5 weeks ago and I've been trying to take it easy on her.

Anyway, we finally got a chance to do some more hunting this morning. If it weren't for her pappa's poor shooting she'd have given my brother and I three roosters for our bags. As it was, we did get one of them and she had her first "real" retrieve. Brings tears to your eyes to see a puppy loving the outdoors, finding birds, flushing and retrieving all with crazy enthusiasm!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Saw 20 or so birds (mostly hens) in 4 hours of hunting. Not bad. The shooting on the other hand was horrendous. Only managed one young rooster, but it was only one of two birds I took shots at. The one we missed was a big old rooster with some long tail feathers. Those misses are the ones that will haunt me in my dreams tonight. It was a good opener though!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Well mine was good with my new dog a wire hairXlab year and half old he did great. He scared up 10 roos and dozen or so hens he also caught one. My shooting was terriable but finally manged to get my two and my friend got one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear so many good reports! I had heard that in at least one area that the raccoons were dying off due to a mange-like disease, maybe there is something to that. I am headed out next Friday and Saturday, even more excited now.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice reports thanks to all


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw one rooster and about 20 hens. They were all holed up very tight. It was a lot of fun watching the neighbor's German Shorthair work!


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I jumped 6 hens in my first 20 minutes out of the car but no roosters


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My son and I went down south to Gunnison duck hunting...The ducks weren't flying but, we did thump a nice Pheasant. My son later dropped a single duck


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, it was an awfully quick hunt this morning. I took my trusty Lab out instead of the Griffs today. We hit the really thick stuff. He put up a hen first, then a pair of roosters. I connected on both and we're home and have the birds cleaned already. Pretty fun morning.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went and hit a WIA dogs put up 2 hens and 1 rooster. Unfortunately the 1 dog got a little too far out when she got the rooster up. It was fun to see some birds though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in Nebraska hunting whitetail deer. Saw about 90,000,000,000 pheasants and didn't shoot any of em...


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Went out Saturday. Saw 6 roosters and 6 hens. Our group of 3 shot at 3 of the 6 roosters and ended up with 2 birds for the day.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

couple pics from saturday and today. Lots of roos this year


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

glad to see some people got out of their trucks and off the roads! i cant tell you how disappointed i was to see all the road pheasant hunters. it looked like the GS rifle deer hunt! the real bad part was, where i live in payson, we all know each other, what vehicles they drive and who owns what property. i would guess nearly all the road pheasant hunters i saw werent from around here and were hoping to see a pheasant they could shoot, from the road, in a field that is posted, that they dont have permission to hunt on...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well we went to South Central and after a few hours walking with 2 dogs, 1 that actually hunted we saw not a sign of Phez no tracks in mud, no dust bowels, nobody we spoke to had even seen more then a couple birds in the last year. -O,- Glad all you others seemed to do well. next weekend, we aim to change our opening weekend lack of success.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunted in the great state of Utah! Killed my two on Saturday by 11:00 but should have been done by 0800 but my shooting could..............well just sucked! Monday afternoon I had a run in with the side of the garage door with my truck (garage door won and truck lost) but decided to still go hunting since I left work a couple hours early anyway that day to kill phesants. I was done in an hour of hunting. Dogs did GREAT. 

Guner I invited you and Brittonpoint on opening! I know Brittonpoint's dog would have done great and you guys would have got chances at birds. Britt would have missed like his little brother though.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya I know man.... hind sight 20/20 and all that. Wish we would have headed up there.
Britt was a dead eye on the fluffy cottontails though :lol:


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

CPT look who's talking!The only time you hit them is when they are 5 ft off of your barrel!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

actually its 10ft. Dont want them to get away!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

All right it looks like it's time for a family Wrastle match !... I am stayin clear, I have seen that look in Britts eye after he drinks down his Frape latte capachino with Whip Cream :shock: :shock: :O•-:


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

I knew I should have said no to the whip cream!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Words to live by... cant think of how many times in my life I have said the exact same thing :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Went out yesterday and got 5 great points on hens. Oh ya and shot 2 shots and got 2 roosters. Cant say that I'm noticing anymore than normal though.


----------

